# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > آموزش: جزوه جامع آموزش ISA Server - TMG

## farazgroup

تنظیمات اولیه و نصب برنامه
تنظیمات قسمت   Firewall Policy
تنظیمات خاص قسمت   Firewall Policy
تنظیمات مربوط به  cache
ساختن یک Rule برای  Cache
تنظیمات قسمت  General
 تنظیمات  Enable Intrusion Detection and DNS Attack Detection
 گزارش گیری روزانه از کلیه فعالیت های برنامه  ISA
نصب برنامه ISA SERVER برای موسسات و کافی نت هایی که با *** کار می کنند
 نحوه استفاده از ISA SERVER با مودم یا ADSL
 مباحث عملی فیلترینگ با برنامه  ISA SERVER
ساختن Rule برای اعمال کردن سایت های فیلتر شده توسط  ISA
 تغییر مسیر درخواست سایت های فیلتر شده در ISA
 تغییرات عمده بعد از نصب SP2 بر روی  ISA Server
 ارائه توضیحات جدید در مورد  ISA SERVER
نصب برنامه Bandwidth Splitter و نحوه کرک کردن آن
ایجاد تغییرات در Firewall Policy جهت کاربری در  Bandwidth Splitter
 اعمال تغییرات برای پیکره بندی برنامه Bandwidth Splitter و عملیاتی کردن برنامه
 ایجاد محدودیت دانلود برای کاربران تحت  Bandwidth Splitter
 فیلتر کردن دریافتی ها و جلوگیری از  Download
 ایجاد تغییرات در سایت ها به واسطه  ISA SERVER
 ایجاد محدودیت حجمی بوسیله  Bandwidth Splitterادامه جهت دانلود

----------


## farazgroup

این دوره آموزشی به صورت کاملا عملی و کاربردی می باشد.


فیلم آموزش فارسی آماده سازی Active Directory و DNS برای نصب سایر سرویس ها


فیلم آموزش فارسی نصب و پیکربندی TMG Server 2010

http://faraznetwork.ir/?menu_id=-300

----------

